# How to get MA hoisting license? 1C



## mws_1984 (Jun 25, 2012)

Have been out of work for over a year, was working as just a masonry laborer with no licenses or anything, just OSHA 10 and a boom lift training course(should have done this 1c license in my down time, but put it off)
Well a buddy of mine left the company I know him thru and put in word for me where he is now. When I went to fill out the application the owner asked if I had my hoisting license. 1c mainly because they run Lull forklifts. I'd like to go get the license but don't want to rush it. Almost want to see if they'll hire me in a few weeks when they have jobs coming up and see if my going to get it is good enough to help me get hired. I just pretty much don't want to get thrown to the wolves and it be like your hired now go run this machine for a big job. And I have very little experience on the machine. I'd probably lose my mind. 
Well I am starting the process to do all this and want to do it right.

I have the application from the state that I printed from online. Now just a bunch of stuff to ask so I do everything properly.

DOT physical-can it be done by a regular doctor or is there only certain ones who can do it? I located the Dr. I had who I thought retired but he just moved to another network. It appears the Urgent care place associated with him does those physicals. 

Study materials-where can I find study materials for the actual test? Or see what kind of questions would be on there.
I have only run a Lull and a regular warehouse type forklift on a few occasions. Not much problems with the small one, but the big one was just because I had to. I definitely want to be prepared though.
Now I see on the application it will list that I have to put experience. If I put that I have none, is that asking to be denied being able to sit for the test? Or should I just put what experience I have had which is minimal, but would it look bad if I don't have the license. It would almost be admitting to unlicensed operation. 

Also if I have no current employer. I'm currently on layoff status, so would putting my current employer I'm laid off from work as my employer? 
What type of materials are on the test? I want to study up well and be able to pass it. 

Where does the test take place in MA? Is there just one place or several places that it can be taken? 


Will ask more if I think of anything else, just want to do this the right way and be successful at it.


----------



## Bandit (Jan 5, 2005)

Examples of test questions 
" you notice the machine is on fire. do you- keep working; keep working until end of cycle; shut off machine and notify supervisor. "

" HOW MANY PEOPLE ARE ALLOWED TO RIDE ON A BACKHOE "

They ask basic question
1) How far can you be from an electirc line
2) What do you do if you hit a electric line
3) Dig safe colors
4) How to stop an over-reving egine
5) proper way to fill a truck up with an excavator
Things of that nature..It all about safety

The above quotes were taken from here and this other forum
http://www.heavyequipmentforums.com...Questions-for-Mass-Hoisting-operators-license

The Peterson School offers a Prep. Coarse for the Lic. 
http://www.petersonschool.com/hoisting_2a1c_license_prep.php
For $ 360 or $ 500 depending on the Lic. 
The State fee for the written test is $ 75.00

Don't Forget That You Have To Be Of 
"GOOD MORAL CHARACTER" 
Bandit
Ps
Don't forget that in Most Mass. Cities and Town's You Need a Ditch Permit for anything Over 24 in. , even if digging by hand ????
Don't Believe Me ? Try Googling it by Towns .


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

anwer any question with saftey in mind


----------



## Bandit (Jan 5, 2005)

How many Un- Documented Workers can You Lift up Safely in a 10 Yd Bucket ?


----------



## mws_1984 (Jun 25, 2012)

Bandit, I did see that Peterson school course. But if I find the right information online I should have no trouble. Just a little tight on $ right now and $360 is a bit much for me right now. 
Basically just common sense stuff then I can figure that out along with a little studying online to see whats out there.

So the test costs $75 to sit for in addition to the $75 to have them process the application?


----------



## mws_1984 (Jun 25, 2012)

So went and took the test today. Had to do the 2A.

I was told by someone that despite the application saying only to check 1, that you could check off 2. I was hoping to do 1C and 2A. Well they tell me no you can't do that when I checked in. They pick one for you basically. There was alot of 2A guys there. 

So I learned not to trust people and I should have followed the directions. 

Anyways, wow I hope I did OK, there was stuff I have never even seen before for questions. I went with my best judgement and common sense on some. Bugging out right now and hoping that I did well enough to pass.

I don't even know where I'd learn some of the stuff they asked.

Such stuff I recall off the test that I was unsure of were:
When can you go under a suspended load. I figure "never" as basic common sense, but I look online and there is some jobs where it is allowed.

Then there was one about what angle does a pile of materials have to be to be considered safe from slipping. Online all different angles from 15 to 45 degrees. Hope I got that one right. 

One that I see appears to have multiple answers was in regards to rigging of sling lines. what angle is acceptable. Online it gives 60, 45 and 30 degrees. But the test clearly said one correct answer per question. So if there is multiple acceptable ones how can there be just one answer.

Another one was in regards to backhoe stabilizers. How far do they need to be down. Was I right with saying, just enough to give minimum clearance under the wheels and provide proper leveling of the machine? 

Hopefully I did alright. Nervous as can be that I messed up something common sense. I wouldn't even have known where to study some of those questions. Some were equipment related and honestly not much experience mechanically with the stuff so that didn't help me.

Anyone got some good resources IF I have to take it again?


----------

